# ZAPCO RB-13.2 REFRENCE SQ MADE BY ESB



## hirino (Aug 2, 2011)

zapco by esb on ebay
Zapco RB 13 2 Refrence Sq Component Speakers New | eBay


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol!

Please don't use our pictures.


----------

